# Free open course on the chemistry of beer



## RelaxedBrewer (27/11/13)

I saw this today. Could be a good opportunity to learn some of the science behind it all.

https://janux.ou.edu/landing/course.chem4970.html

I am thinking of signing up for it, hopefully it is decent.


----------



## sp0rk (27/11/13)

Cheers, I'll be signing up for this one!


----------



## mkstalen (27/11/13)

Looks great.

I'm just wondering if my year 10 chemistry completed roughly 20 years ago (holy crap! just typing that makes me feel old...) is going to be enough to get me through the course.


----------



## fletcher (27/11/13)

nice one!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/11/13)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## JB (27/11/13)

Excellent, thanks RB! I've just registered - the course starts on Jan 13. Cheers!


----------



## r055c0 (27/11/13)

Nice find! I've signed up too.


----------



## OzPaleAle (27/11/13)

stienberg said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I'm just wondering if my year 10 chemistry completed roughly 20 years ago (holy crap! just typing that makes me feel old...) is going to be enough to get me through the course.


Funnily enough there is a Basic Chemistry course on there running at the moment.


----------



## mkstalen (27/11/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> Funnily enough there is a Basic Chemistry course on there running at the moment.


Bugger!


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/13)

Thats awesome, thanks for sharing that. And when we start we can all add each other and help each other out.


----------



## Crumpet (27/11/13)

Just signed up. My year 12 chem should hopefully get me through.


----------



## mkstalen (27/11/13)

Enrolled. Username "mkstalen". Feel free to add me in as a contact.
(Also enrolled in the already running "General Chemistry")


----------



## OzPaleAle (27/11/13)

mkstalen doesn't show up for me, my username is "charleyanderson" signed up for both General Chem + Beer Chem


----------



## zarniwoop (27/11/13)

I'm in.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/11/13)

Hey RB,
Great spotting & reporting. 
I'm in!
Username's the same as here. 

Hopefully it's a good learning pack, & not year 9 level.


----------



## JB (27/11/13)

I can't find you guys. But I've created a group which hopefully will work: *AHB* p/w: *phbkRjJTJzN*


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/13)

JB said:


> I can't find you guys. But I've created a group which hopefully will work: *AHB* p/w: *phbkRjJTJzN*


Its asking for a group code/ Niether AHB or the password work???


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/13)

No ones username can be found. Maybe this only becomes active once the course has started.


----------



## OzPaleAle (27/11/13)

I just copy and pasted password above and it worked


----------



## OzPaleAle (27/11/13)

Seems like when you search for contacts you have to search for the actual name not the username.

Mine is "Charles Anderson"

I put the AHB logo as the pic to make it easier to identify


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> I just copy and pasted password above and it worked


So you clicked on contacts then groups, join group and where it asked you to enter the group code you entered the password?? When I do that the submit button is greyed out. If I enter AHB the submit button is green but it says The code you entered is not valid.


----------



## OzPaleAle (27/11/13)

Yeah I clicked Join Group, typed AHB in clicked submit, it gave me some error so I copy and pasted the password in the box instead and clicked submit and I was in.


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/13)

Ahh Okay it appears if you type AHB and hit enter you get an error. If you just type the password the submit button is greyed out.

But if you type AHB hit enter, get an error message, then type or paste the password before AHB so it looks like this

*phbkRjJTJzNAHB *

Then backspace out the AHB, you can click the submit button and it works.


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/13)

And where the hell does it get your profile picture from? I didnt even add one yet it has a pic of mine set as my avatar?


----------



## TSMill (27/11/13)

OK, signed up and joined the group. Troy's from Melbourne seem to be the major demographic at present.


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/13)

TSMill said:


> OK, signed up and joined the group. Troy's from Melbourne seem to be the major demographic at present.


LOL..Yes there are two of us it appears. 

And a female member..Good to see.


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/13)

Well cool, I'm in. Let's give this a go. Added on top of my other course...should be hard to concentrate on the other.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (27/11/13)

I just signed up. Will have to set myself a reminder for the 13th of Jan


----------



## Adr_0 (27/11/13)

awesome... great find.

hopefully my chemical engineering degree will help. hopefully the vast experience I've had in home- and commercial-brew sampling over the 13-14 years during and since has built on that knowledge and hasn't instead eroded it too much...


----------



## schoey (27/11/13)

Just signed up as well. Haven't done any chemistry for about 15 years but it was my favourite subject in high school. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lukiferj (27/11/13)

I'm in. Cheers mate.


----------



## Fat Bastard (27/11/13)

Me too! Lets now see how much chemistry I can remember!


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/13)

JoeyJoeJoe said:


> I just signed up. Will have to set myself a reminder for the 13th of Jan


I'm assuming they will probably send you an email when the course starts anyway.


----------



## toncils (27/11/13)

Awesome.
Anyone know how much workload / how fast the content goes? I've done no chemestry outside of brewing, so plan to learn as I go. Don't want to go in over my head.


----------



## OzPaleAle (27/11/13)

toncils said:


> Awesome.
> Anyone know how much workload / how fast the content goes? I've done no chemestry outside of brewing, so plan to learn as I go. Don't want to go in over my head.


Check out the general chemistry course it looks like the have a new section each week or 2, may give you an idea of the general workload.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/11/13)

Well I signed up, probably wasting their time but I will give it a go. Have no chemistry experience, in fact I got in a lot of trouble doing grade 10 science for being easily distracted and distracting the class. Looking back I think Mr Jones would have got a kick out of the old fill the pencil case with gas from the Bunsen burner then light it. Look sir its like a rocket, just depends how much you open the zipper.


----------



## nu_brew (27/11/13)

I'm guessing being online the course can't "fill up"?

It's gonna be a class of AHB members, which if I remember high school correctly is the class the teachers dread.


----------



## michaelbb64 (27/11/13)

Hi

I signed up as well

Michael


----------



## shaunous (27/11/13)

Im in.

As long as your half decent at maths and practically minded chemistry isn't that 'hard'.

Difference is, we are all going to be doing a course we want to do, about something we love, that makes it easier to learn. (if this course isn't just fake and getting peoples hopes up h34r: ).


----------



## -RJ- (27/11/13)

Cheers for the share, looks excellent, definitely gonna have to sign up


----------



## brewtas (27/11/13)

I signed up too. The idea is great but I don't know if I'll have the staying power to see it through.


----------



## OzPaleAle (28/11/13)

If anyone is doing the General Chemistry course the link below has the General Chemistry Principles, Patterns and Application text book they use in PDF format rather than using their online viewer if preferred.
Also some Chem practice work sheets

https://drive.google.com/?tab=wo&authuser=0#folders/0BwIJejmV_2H7eUVwdTJodFBodnc


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (28/11/13)

I have joined the AHB group as well. 17 of us now... a lot more interest than I expect when I posted.


----------



## JB (28/11/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> If anyone is doing the General Chemistry course the link below has the General Chemistry Principles, Patterns and Application text book they use in PDF format rather than using their online viewer if preferred.
> Also some Chem practice work sheets
> 
> https://drive.google.com/?tab=wo&authuser=0#folders/0BwIJejmV_2H7eUVwdTJodFBodnc


Thanks very much OPA. I was going to get in & do something similar. Cheers mate!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/11/13)

+1

This lecturer is probably shittin` bricks about this large Aussie group that is swarming over his cushy online class ;-)


----------



## Cocko (28/11/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> I have joined the AHB group as well. 17 of us now... a lot more interest than I expect when I posted.


How do you join a group?

Also, thanks for posting.


----------



## OzPaleAle (28/11/13)

JB said:


> Thanks very much OPA. I was going to get in & do something similar. Cheers mate!


Tried to see if there was a way to post it to the AHB Group on their portal but doesn't seem to be a facility to do a bulk email to the Group, only by starting a chat with whoever is online at the time.


----------



## JB (28/11/13)

From the General Chemistry forum:

https://janux.ou.edu/#!forums/u/CHEM1315.ou.nextthought.com/Forum/What_are_you_looking_forward_to_this_semester_in_chemistry_

*Mark Movant - **All Future Beer Students*

The base level knowledge you will need to understand the course is Organic Chemistry I. The Chemistry of Beer course will look at the compounds in the ingredients and how they are transformed into beer. It would be helpful to know the functional groups, organic structure notation, acid-base mechanism, nucleophilic substitution, and resonance structures. Although the course is an upper division course, we are taking the approach that many of the students may only have a limited knowledge of organic chemistry and biochemistry. This course is a nice review and should be helpful as a resource for the Chemistry of Beer course.


----------



## GalBrew (28/11/13)

I have also joined up, haven't done any organic chem since 2nd year uni. But let's see how we go, could be fun. :beerbang:


----------



## PhantomEasey (28/11/13)

Cheers for posting this - just signed up, same details as here. 

Here's hoping full time work and a German Language course don't get in the way!


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (28/11/13)

Cocko said:


> How do you join a group?


Go to the group tab when you are signed in. Down the bottom left is a button for join group. The group name is AHB and the password is *phbkRjJTJzN*


----------



## Cocko (28/11/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> Go to the group tab when you are signed in. Down the bottom left is a button for join group. The group name is AHB and the password is *phbkRjJTJzN*



Sorted, :icon_cheers:


----------



## ballantynebrew (28/11/13)

signed up also


----------



## primusbrew (28/11/13)

I'm in too. I've been looking for something like this for a while. It'll be nice to get a better understanding of what is happening in the kettle and fermenter.


----------



## dago001 (28/11/13)

I'm in, probably drop out though. Too busy drinking and partying with the frat boys.
Cheers
LB


----------



## probablynathan (28/11/13)

Singed up too.


----------



## Camo6 (28/11/13)

I signed up last night too. Will see how I go as I dropped out of all my science classes in high school. If I'm not there on the 13th I'll probably be down the back of D block smoking choof.


----------



## mkstalen (28/11/13)

Anyone figured out how to start a chat with the whole group? Or can you only chat to people who are actively online? Alternatively, can you start a forum topic for a specific group?


----------



## zarniwoop (28/11/13)

LagerBomb said:


> I'm in, probably drop out though. Too busy drinking and partying with the frat boys.
> Cheers
> LB


It's all lies! When I went to uni I was promised beer and half naked women and drugs :beerbang: , all I got was a bunch of geeky engineers simultaneously drooling and running away from anything with even close to two x chromosomes. :icon_drool2:


----------



## JB (28/11/13)

stienberg said:


> Anyone figured out how to start a chat with the whole group? Or can you only chat to people who are actively online? Alternatively, can you start a forum topic for a specific group?


On the group page, there's a drop down menu / arrow with 'chat with group' as an option


----------



## dago001 (28/11/13)

zarniwoop said:


> It's all lies! When I went to uni I was promised beer and half naked women and drugs :beerbang: , all I got was a bunch of geeky engineers simultaneously drooling and running away from anything with even close to two x chromosomes. :icon_drool2:


Never went to Uni, just going on my experiences with Uni girls at Uni night back in the day. Uni boys never did any good, but the Uni girls liked the tradies. Still do apparently.
Looks like we are starting a band, probablynathan is the singer.  (paybacks for calling me LargerBomb). h34r:


----------



## JB (28/11/13)

Never went to Uni, just going on my experiences with Uni girls at Uni night back in the day. Uni boys never did any good, but the Uni girls liked the tradies. Still do apparently.
Looks like we are starting a band, probablynathan is the singer.  (paybacks for calling me LargerBomb). h34r:


I'm only in it for the screaming chicks.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## dago001 (28/11/13)

JB said:


> I'm only in it for the screaming chicks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk








I'l be right thanks. I'll stick to the beer.


----------



## mkstalen (28/11/13)

JB said:


> On the group page, there's a drop down menu / arrow with 'chat with group' as an option


What browser you using?

I'm using Chrome, and when I click that Options drop down arrow all I get is the "Leave Group" option.


----------



## JB (28/11/13)

stienberg said:


> What browser you using?
> 
> I'm using Chrome, and when I click that Options drop down arrow all I get is the "Leave Group" option.


I was viewing with Opera Next at the time, it's there in Chrome & FF7 too so must be there just cause I set the group up. Dunno seems a bit NQR, I'll check it out soon.


----------



## Matt Browne (28/11/13)

Hi guys,

I'm in and joined the group 32 of us now!!


----------



## manticle (28/11/13)

I signed up for the course. Will probably join the AHB group when the course opens.
Not one much for chat but up for peer support so we all get a handle on the material.


----------



## manticle (28/11/13)

I include getting support as well as offering in the above. My chemistry knowledge is very basic and in the realms of applied bucket chem.


----------



## doon (28/11/13)

Signed up and joined group


----------



## bravs (28/11/13)

Hi guys, signed up and joined the group.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/11/13)

I signed up too. i'd love to know much more in-depth about the beer making process. i just realized that it goes for 16 weeks and co-incides with my nursing diploma. I'll take it day by day. she'll be right.


----------



## zarniwoop (28/11/13)

At the risk of jumping the gun on the course if it's like most other uni subjects there will probably be a reasonable proportion that is pure chem. theory that may get a bit heavy and be of limited use but there will be other aspects that will be very interesting and possibly able to be applied in application, it's usually a question of how bad the theory gets and whether or not you can get through the theory to the interesting parts.

Of course this could be complete crap and it could be all very interesting or it could be complete theory with no practical use what-so-ever. Generally it's best to ignore me and wait for the course.


----------



## QldKev (28/11/13)

I'm in. Who cares if a lot is pure chem, just skip those modules B)


----------



## MCHammo (28/11/13)

I'm in. I've done a bit of general chem & organic chem up to 1st year uni, never done any serious biochem. Looks like the course could be pretty interesting.


----------



## krausenhaus (28/11/13)

I'm signing up too. I might be able to help out others as I've got a degree in biochem and most of a bioprocess engineering degree but that said, it's been a long time since I've studied organic chemistry.

Also, I'll be doing it alongside my proper uni course so may end up pulling the pin if it all gets too much.


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/11/13)

Signed up, can't see this as being a too technical course as it's free, hoping it's not given I am 50 with no formal quals. And looking at the description this is a module that can be credited to other courses.


----------



## MattyFin (28/11/13)

Thanks for the link, joined up and ready to get going. I think this will actually be a bigger procrastinating tool than AHB is when it comes to studying for uni.


----------



## Rizzla (7/12/13)

I'm in. Had a bit of a go but can't add any of you to contacts as yet. Looks good.


----------



## Crofty (7/12/13)

I'm in too... even if 90% of the content goes over my head I figure there's got to be some value in it.


----------



## toncils (24/12/13)

Wheeee. I'm in.
Going to try smash through the General Chemistry course in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## OzPaleAle (24/12/13)

When will I be able to just download courses into my brain directly Matrix style.


----------



## Moad (24/12/13)

Registered and in the group. Been looking for some courses too, cheers to the OP


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/12/13)

That introductory video seemed much more dramatic than necessary but it sounds good! I'm in and have joined the group. Thanks for the link.

Another Chem. Eng. here - looking forward to some hardcore brewing intel.


----------



## kierent (24/12/13)

I'm in. 
Username kierent. i've joined the AHB group too. Should be fun, hopefully the hours won't be too demanding


----------



## DeGarre (25/12/13)

I'll register too and will join the AHB group (once I figure out where it is...)

I think I joined AHB group but can't see myself in a list of 53 members.


----------



## toncils (25/12/13)

Bit confused about the process- do you do the readings and then watch the video, vais-versa, or am I missing something else?

Also, when do the exams come up? Are they 'real-time', ie- have to be online at a certain time?


----------



## beermeupscotty (25/12/13)

DeGarre said:


> I'll register too and will join the AHB group (once I figure out where it is...)
> 
> I think I joined AHB group but can't see myself in a list of 53 members.


I had a bit of trouble finding out how to join the group but eventually worked it out.

Here's the method I used, for anyone who's unsure (see accompanying pic):

1. Log in
2. On landing page, click "Contacts"
2. Click "Groups"
3. Click "Join Group"
4. Enter password "phbkRjJTJzN" as Group Code
5. That should do it.









toncils said:


> Bit confused about the process- do you do the readings and then watch the video, vais-versa, or am I missing something else?
> 
> Also, when do the exams come up? Are they 'real-time', ie- have to be online at a certain time?


I couldn't find much info about the course but assumed things would become more clear as we neared Jan 13. This is my first online course so I'm not sure how they roll.


----------



## DeGarre (25/12/13)

Thanks, still only 53 members and I didn't get added to them, the submit button was green and it didn't prompt any errors. Need a beer now.


----------



## beermeupscotty (25/12/13)

Hmm, dno. Maybe try leaving the group and re-joining?


----------



## DeGarre (25/12/13)

New group, TEST2, code WRm2cx0K4TJ, can't even join a bloody group I created. The ******* moron who designed this should take the Introduction to Computer Programming course at U of ******* Oklahoma.


----------



## JB (25/12/13)

DeGarre said:


> New group, TEST2, code WRm2cx0K4TJ, can't even join a bloody group I created. The ******* moron who designed this should take the Introduction to Computer Programming course at U of ******* Oklahoma.


Gday mate. I started the AHB group & couldn't see myself in it either. Contacted support & they assured me I'm part of the group even though I couldn't see myself. If you're still having issues joining AHB group shoot support a msg, obviously expect delays due to Christmas over there.


----------



## ianh (26/12/13)

I'm in and will look at joining the group when course starts. Have a bit of a start on most of you guys as I was a chemist during my working life but not with that organic stuff.


----------



## DeGarre (26/12/13)

This is an online course based in USA, if I without any knowledge in chemistry can follow Braukaiser's website then this course will be a doddle. I am not convinced yet it will help me brew better beer.


----------



## DeGarre (27/12/13)

DeGarre said:


> This is an online course based in USA, if I without any knowledge in chemistry can follow Braukaiser's website then this course will be a doddle. I am not convinced yet it will help me brew better beer.


Not saying it won't be fun and educational.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (27/12/13)

Im in thanks


----------



## fletcher (29/12/13)

DeGarre said:


> Not saying it won't be fun and educational.



yeah i'm just gonna do it for a bit of fun and to hopefully pick up a few helpful tips on brewing. if it gets too full on, or gets in the way of my actual course (currently studying), then i will probably just stop  

looking forward to it!


----------



## taztiger (30/12/13)

I'm on the bandwagon


----------



## Parks (30/12/13)

In!


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (9/1/14)

Four days to go people!

I am getting excited we have 71 AHBers in the group !!!

JJJ


----------



## syl (9/1/14)

I am in too! Thanks for the bump!!!!


----------



## dibby33 (9/1/14)

I just found out that my contact is not being extended, came back to my desk. Saw this thread and have joined up! Might lead somewhere


----------



## Parks (9/1/14)

FYI I just stumbled across a sub-reddit for this course http://www.reddit.com/r/chemistryofbeer


----------



## PhantomEasey (9/1/14)

Great work Parks, cheers for posting that! :beerbang:


----------



## beermeupscotty (9/1/14)

Parks said:


> FYI I just stumbled across a sub-reddit for this course http://www.reddit.com/r/chemistryofbeer


Nice one. Of interest:

"...[a] message from the Chemistry of Beer course instructor, Dr. Mark Morvant, in a discussion in his General Chemistry online course:



> All Future Beer Students,
> The base level knowledge you will need to understand the course is Organic Chemistry I. *The Chemistry of Beer course will look at the compounds in the ingredients and how they are transformed into beer. It would be helpful to know the functional groups, organic structure notation, acid-base mechanism, nucleophilic substitution, and resonance structures.*
> Although the course is an upper division course, *we are taking the approach that many of the students may only have a limited knowledge of organic chemistry and biochemistry.* This course is a nice review and should be helpful as a resource for the Chemistry of Beer course.


I might heave out my mint-condition Chemistry text books and finally put them to use!


----------



## BrewRick (12/1/14)

Just joined up. 79 in the group now.

I figured since I know that h2o is water I've got the chemistry downpat. Plus my wife is half decent at it. That should see me through! I assume being in Aus that the course will start on the 14th for us.


----------



## Grainer (12/1/14)

hopefully..


----------



## toncils (13/1/14)

BrewRick said:


> I figured since I know that h2o is water I've got the chemistry downpat.



Dihydrogen oxide is a dangerous chemical!


----------



## technobabble66 (13/1/14)

Sorry to be pedantic, but the correct term is Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO)

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html

Apparently it's very dangerous


----------



## bigmacca (13/1/14)

Sounds like a good thing to me I'm signing up tonight!


----------



## GABBA110360 (13/1/14)

I think I just joined your group.
see what happens tomorrow I guess


----------



## shaunous (13/1/14)

Yamba ey Gabba? head over here and introduce yourself to some local boys. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74699-coffs-region-amateur-brewers-unite/


----------



## Womball (13/1/14)

Looks interesting, I'm in! 95 now in the AHB Group. Hope my HS chemistry holds up.


----------



## glenos (13/1/14)

Just signed up for the course and joined the AHB group.

I work as an analytical chemist, have a BSc (chem major). I don't do much work in Organic Chem, and I struggled with it in 3rd year uni, I do still have my text book on the bookshelf. I am happy to help if you have questions.


----------



## Mardoo (13/1/14)

glenos said:


> Just signed up for the course and joined the AHB group.
> 
> I work as an analytical chemist, have a BSc (chem major). I don't do much work in Organic Chem, and I struggled with it in 3rd year uni, I do still have my text book on the bookshelf. I am happy to help if you have questions.


My new best friend!


----------



## glenos (13/1/14)

Mardoo said:


> My new best friend!​


I will take payment in beer, I should be in the contact list as Glen.N or Glen 

I also signed up for the Fracking course, I've been thinking for a while I need to do some more study.


----------



## Grainer (13/1/14)

glenos said:


> Just signed up for the course and joined the AHB group.
> 
> I work as an analytical chemist, have a BSc (chem major). I don't do much work in Organic Chem, and I struggled with it in 3rd year uni, I do still have my text book on the bookshelf. I am happy to help if you have questions.


I know who is doing all our exams now ... LMAO


----------



## Icewind (13/1/14)

hey guys just joined! My contact will be "Timothy Marriage"


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (13/1/14)

Who else is realising they totes don't have time for this?


----------



## manticle (13/1/14)

Probably me but access to the material and reading is more important than passing so worthwhile regardless.


----------



## DeGarre (14/1/14)

School's out for summer! Actually, it just started, there are some material there already and discussions on them (teacher's pets, I got a good laugh reading some comments there, perhaps I'm just too old and cynical).


----------



## r055c0 (14/1/14)

Didn't realise we had a group thingy on there, I've joined up too, thats 102 of us now.


----------



## shaunous (14/1/14)

La la la la la la la la.


----------



## shaunous (14/1/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Who else is realising they totes don't have time for this?


Please don't say 'totes', that really shits me.

I'll try make time, but it'll be hard.


----------



## Parks (14/1/14)

I have just watched the first few videos - just incase you missed it DON'T PLAGIARISE!



I have to say that Mark Carter in 'Brewing Overview I' really confuses a lot of the process. Also as he's talking about mash-in they show wet grain, then he's talking about the mash and they show the boil.

Anyway, I'm finding it really easy to watch / listen to so far which is a good sign that it'll keep me interested.

*EDIT: by "confuses a lot of the process" I mean he makes it sound confusing. I think it's just that he's trying to dumb it down too much.


----------



## zappa (14/1/14)

I just went to login and keep getting redirected to a page that tells me they don't support mobile devices... I'm away from home for another 2 weeks and only have my tablet, which is more than adequate for browsing in desktop mode, but they simply don't provide any means to switch to desktop mode. That is really lame!

Guess I'll try Firefox and spoof my browser identification and see how that goes.


----------



## sp0rk (14/1/14)

Grab Puffin Browser, it only displays website in desktop mode by default


----------



## Brew Matt (14/1/14)

I am finding the video stops and starts at times. Anyone know of a utility or method that works to download the video for offline viewing?


----------



## zappa (14/1/14)

sp0rk said:


> Grab Puffin Browser, it only displays website in desktop mode by default


Discovered that Chrome has an option to "Request Desktop Mode". This allows me to login and browse to the course material (with warnings that flash may be required, which is no longer developed for Android). Anyway, the videos then play with audio only - no video. So, i'm using the missus' iPad (very reluctantly).


----------



## doon (14/1/14)

is it just me or are the two copies of lots of the videos up?


----------



## doon (14/1/14)

hmmm now its working weird


----------



## Parks (14/1/14)

doon said:


> is it just me or are the two copies of lots of the videos up?


The 1st 2 were the same for me.


----------



## zappa (14/1/14)

I think they're having some resource contention issues. Sometimes the vids buffer quickly and other times they time out. Doesn't appear to be my network connection.

Perhaps this course is more popular than they'd anticipated!


----------



## doon (14/1/14)

if you go back after watching a different video it will play properly


----------



## zappa (14/1/14)

Certainly can't complain. They're providing a lot of open courses for absolutely nix. Will persevere and refresh page as required.


----------



## fletcher (14/1/14)

looks good. after looking at some of the actual chemistry videos though, i really think it'd be better for me to have a basic knowledge of chemistry first  i only know very very very basic chemistry and even then, only from what i've learned on here


----------



## zappa (14/1/14)

Yep, i'm concerned about the chemistry already. I absorb stuff quickly though, so if someone can recommend a suitable book for organic chemistry quick start or a suitable online course, i'd appreciate it. Missus is behind me bragging that she won an award in yr 12 for chemistry, but aside from laughing, she's not been much help!


----------



## GABBA110360 (14/1/14)

I hope I can make better beer after doin my head for an hour


----------



## OzPaleAle (14/1/14)

zappa said:


> Yep, i'm concerned about the chemistry already. I absorb stuff quickly though, so if someone can recommend a suitable book for organic chemistry quick start or a suitable online course, i'd appreciate it. Missus is behind me bragging that she won an award in yr 12 for chemistry, but aside from laughing, she's not been much help!


I have the textbook from the course stored publicly here in PDF format if thats of any use.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwIJejmV_2H7aTA2QmVuSkZWejQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## TSMill (15/1/14)

I've already learnt a new word....fermentationable!


----------



## zappa (15/1/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> I have the textbook from the course stored publicly here in PDF format if thats of any use.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwIJejmV_2H7aTA2QmVuSkZWejQ/edit?usp=sharing



That's awesome mate, thanks heaps!


----------



## Grainer (15/1/14)

Looks like their server is struggling to keep up with demand...


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (15/1/14)

some heavy stuff in there. hope the vids start working


----------



## Grainer (15/1/14)

got through them al and was about to do the quiz... lucky


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (15/1/14)

i wil watch again all then do it. scared the hell out of me it started as i posted


----------



## manticle (15/1/14)

Most of the harder quiz questions relate to the supplied texts rather than the videos. The videos don't contain much that an experienced masher wouldn't already know.


----------



## Grainer (15/1/14)

The quiz crashed while I was doing it !!


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (15/1/14)

It wouldn't load for me. Your post gave me courage so I tried. but now I give up. Tomorrow I WILL rewatch all then try again.


----------



## r055c0 (15/1/14)

Wow, they got Seth Green in to tell me not to cheat!


----------



## Moad (15/1/14)

I'm on my honeymoon till next week. Gimme the answers!


----------



## r055c0 (15/1/14)

Beer is both the answer and the question.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (15/1/14)

manticle said:


> Most of the harder quiz questions relate to the supplied texts rather than the videos. The videos don't contain much that an experienced masher wouldn't already know.


Probably tru mate but the chemistry stuff is going to be a grind. At least for me.


----------



## manticle (15/1/14)

Chemistry so far is in the texts rather than videos. Unfortunately the quiz makes it difficult due to formatting errors. The first page asks about a carbohydrate for example and in the diagram shown it is virtually impossible to distinguish the carbon from the rest of the visual mess.

Some of the other questions make little sense but the information in the documents is free and that to me is what is most important. Read that, don't worry so much about passing - worry about understanding the information and how it pertains to brewing.


----------



## beermeupscotty (20/1/14)

I've been a bit slow on this one but I just took a read of the 'Open Syllabus' document for this course. For anyone else who's been a bit late getting into it:

Evaluation for the course consists of 8 quizzes (20 points each) and a final exam worth 100 points, for a total of 260 points. A score of 70% (181 points) is required to 'complete the course successfully'. Late exams are worth a maximum of 15 points each.

The first quiz (Overview of Brewing) becomes available January 22 and is due Jan 24 (American time). Dates for the other assessments are in *the document 'OpenSyllabus.pdf'*, available in the 'Introduction' section under 'Lessons'.* It also contains a section 'How to take this Course', and other useful reading - I recommend people read this if they haven't already.*


----------



## fletcher (20/1/14)

i sadly have no time to do this 

i'll happily browse through and have a look at those documents as manticle says, just to have the information there is very handy


----------



## bluedoors (20/1/14)

SIgned up, and ran through the videos and course notes... Its pretty heavy going in places, and then throws up odd;y left field questions out of the videos, eg common name for a kettle (answer is something i would never have guessed).

I'll stick at it and see how i go. I think some pre-requisite food chemistry would be useful - Anyone have any tips on places to do some background reading?


----------



## r055c0 (21/1/14)

Really struggling to put aside enough time for this, hoping to get in an hour tonight and a couple more tomorrow.


----------



## beermeupscotty (21/1/14)

Beer course calendar with unit availability and assessment dates, as created by 'Rebecca' (student from the course) and passed on by the prof:

https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=peso1pphu961s454dni58us0is%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Australia/Melbourne

Kinda handy.


----------



## beermeupscotty (21/1/14)

I reckon the course is pretty awesome so far, despite my slow start.

I'm almost done on the Brewing section but haven't even started on the Chemistry part. How is everyone else going?


----------



## Crofty (21/1/14)

Started off a bit worried but now slightly encouraged.

I read the learning objectives first and had them on hand (sent to OneNote) & I watched all the videos with these beside taking note of the parts that corresponded with the learning objectives....

Then I did the self assessment and picked up 10 out of 12.... only the serious chemistry questions confused me... hopefully it pans out this way on the quiz.


----------



## r055c0 (21/1/14)

I think watching the "Brewing in the Whitehouse" video has made me unlearn...


----------



## r055c0 (21/1/14)

found this little resource on the alpha & beta 1,4 and 1,6 linkages, haven't read it yet but hoping it will give me a bit of a better understanding when I have a squiz tomorrow.

http://forums.studentdoctor.net/threads/alpha-vs-beta-link-whats-the-difference.899415/



EDIT: The link above was pretty hard to understand without the pictures (they don't load unless you're a subscriber). 

Found some more info here http://www.biotopics.co.uk/JmolApplet/alphabetajglucose2.html
and here http://www.life.illinois.edu/mcb/150/private/faq/index.php?action=artikel&cat=3&id=10&artlang=en

Still confusing the hell out of me though


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/1/14)

Crofty said:


> Started off a bit worried but now slightly encouraged.
> 
> I read the learning objectives first and had them on hand (sent to OneNote) & I watched all the videos with these beside taking note of the parts that corresponded with the learning objectives....
> 
> Then I did the self assessment and picked up 10 out of 12.... only the serious chemistry questions confused me... hopefully it pans out this way on the quiz.


The assignment grade is confusing me. The assignments are worth 20 points, I got 10.5 / 12 correct but it gave a score of 13.8.... wtf?

I think next time I'll put aside more time as I only got to watch the videos. There were too many references to straight out molecular structures in the videos that seemed to come from left field (with no prior knowledge).


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

Anyone worked out how to save the vids and watch later???

Wanna save them at work, then watch at home, home internet out in the bush sucks.


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

beermeupscotty said:


> I've been a bit slow on this one but I just took a read of the 'Open Syllabus' document for this course. For anyone else who's been a bit late getting into it:
> 
> Evaluation for the course consists of 8 quizzes (20 points each) and a final exam worth 100 points, for a total of 260 points. A score of 70% (181 points) is required to 'complete the course successfully'. Late exams are worth a maximum of 15 points each.
> 
> The first quiz (Overview of Brewing) becomes available January 22 and is due Jan 24 (American time). Dates for the other assessments are in *the document 'OpenSyllabus.pdf'*, available in the 'Introduction' section under 'Lessons'.* It also contains a section 'How to take this Course', and other useful reading - I recommend people read this if they haven't already.*


Lucky I read this, im only starting to look at em now...


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

Going off 24th and 5pm, Quiz 1 should be completed before 10am Saturday NSW time, ealier for you QLDers 

Unless the time in the day dont matter, i couldnt find a specific due time, only date.


----------



## bluedoors (23/1/14)

The site has an announcement that the quiz has been put on hold due to some technical issues. Hoping it is back up for work during our day time.


----------



## Parks (23/1/14)

I was just about to take that quiz too.


----------



## OzPaleAle (23/1/14)

I'd recommend checking out the docs Peas_and_corn has offered at the link below.
Some really good reading and some of the content aligns well with this course.

Thanks again peas_and_corn :beerbang:


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77938-anyone-with-dropbox-i-have-a-folder-of-brewing-texts-willing-to-share/#entry1130602


----------



## OzPaleAle (23/1/14)

I wonder how many they got enrolling in it, seems to be 100+ just from AHB.


----------



## Crofty (23/1/14)

BlueDoors said:


> The site has an announcement that the quiz has been put on hold due to some technical issues. Hoping it is back up for work during our day time.



Yeah, the technical issues being it was marking correct answers as wrong... 

I know I guessed half the chemistry questions but I knew the answers to all the brewing ones...


----------



## BeerNess (23/1/14)

Well I just did it and got all the sort answer questions wrong, I'm sure some of them were right though. Not a fan of the test format.


----------



## Parks (23/1/14)

BeerNess said:


> Well I just did it and got all the sort answer questions wrong, I'm sure some of them were right though. Not a fan of the test format.


He has a note on there specifically stating not to take the exam until he says it's been fixed!


----------



## bluedoors (23/1/14)

The site has an announcement that the quiz has been put on hold due to some technical issues. Hoping it is back up for work during our day time.


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

Im sure they'd accomodate if we all put up a stink.

i hope.


----------



## BeerNess (23/1/14)

BlueDoors said:


> The site has an announcement that the quiz has been put on hold due to some technical issues. Hoping it is back up for work during our day time.







Parks said:


> He has a note on there specifically stating not to take the exam until he says it's been fixed!


Well crap, didn't see anything of the sort myself. Ah well maybe they'll just reset the whole thing.


----------



## bluedoors (23/1/14)

Exam is back open to be taken.

I found it quite challenging in some of the deeper chemistry items. How did everyone else do? I walked away with 15/20


----------



## sp0rk (23/1/14)

Also got 15 out of 23


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/1/14)

Isn't the test out of 20?


----------



## Grainer (23/1/14)

Lol haven't looked at it for a week...


----------



## beermeupscotty (23/1/14)

Shite. Just took my first look at the chemistry section. I was hoping for something along the line of C6H12O6 -> 2C2H5OH + 2CO2. The end.

Gonna be a long night......

EDIT: Think I'll just target the learning outcomes for now...


----------



## Crofty (23/1/14)

BlueDoors said:


> Exam is back open to be taken.
> 
> I found it quite challenging in some of the deeper chemistry items. How did everyone else do? I walked away with 15/20


15 for me too! :beer:


----------



## r055c0 (24/1/14)

13.3 for me, completely ballsed up a brewing one I should have known, a couple of the chem ones I felt like I understood but just didn't know the right words to put into the sentences.


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/1/14)

Still studying here... Although I've been introduced to the concepts before, this shit is heavy! I feel for anyone who hasn't done any of the organic chemistry before.

So tempting to chug back a few while reading through it but I really don't think it'd help me with the chemistry stuff! Tea and chocolate are taking priority as my study aids.

Really bringing back memories of crams for uni-days...


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/1/14)

It's good that the course is thorough - and it's good mental exercise (and revision) - but it's a little frustrating to be going so deep with the chemistry when most of us will never use it, unless we become research chemists for commercial breweries, or something.

I guess it deepens our knowledge and understanding of what's going on in that mysterious vessel, and that's what it's all about. Might be tough to hold onto all of this largely-theoretical intel though once we finish the course...


----------



## r055c0 (24/1/14)

Yeah, I get the feeling this course is more aimed at teaching chemisrty students about brewing than teaching brewers about chemistry. Impresses the crap outta my mum though


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (24/1/14)

I got 15 as well. I dont want to be a whinger as it is free and all but I googled two of the questions I got wrong after the test (the ones were you have to write a word) and I am pretty sure I got them right? When will they post the answers ? It might just be that he was looking for a different word though. For one I put in "order" but it could have been "sequence"? The other one though how was it not enzyme? unless there is an American spelling?

Apart from that I am loving the course so far! I just wished the videos would go on for ever! Even the chemistry stuff was really interesting starting to put all those words that you hear thrown about into context.


----------



## sp0rk (24/1/14)

I put in sequence and still got it wrong...


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (24/1/14)

Well there goes that theory 

Maybe I just dont know what I am talking about


----------



## Parks (24/1/14)

sp0rk said:


> I put in sequence and still got it wrong...


Me too.


----------



## Crofty (24/1/14)

Just a thought guys, but it's Probably best not to discuss your answers on an open forum, unless the exam period is over. (Ignore this comment if it is indeed over)

Prof. Morvant is aware that a lot of us are on this forum.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (24/1/14)

I think it would be pretty safe to give wrong answers though?


----------



## TSMill (24/1/14)

It was interesting, but not sure I saw anything in the first element that is going to help me on a practical level. I kind of feel like the dumb kid in year 9 maths asking "when am I going to use algebra in real life????" but I'm thinking I might be the first course dropout. WIll have a crack at one more unit and see.


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

TSMill said:


> It was interesting, but not sure I saw anything in the first element that is going to help me on a practical level. I kind of feel like the dumb kid in year 9 maths asking "when am I going to use algebra in real life????" but I'm thinking I might be the first course dropout. WIll have a crack at one more unit and see.


I havent watched a single video yet, so your doing better than me.

Are we all reading extra texts, or do the video's get you through?


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/1/14)

shaunous said:


> I havent watched a single video yet, so your doing better than me.
> 
> Are we all reading extra texts, or do the video's get you through?


The chemistry is basically not covered in the videos, and nor is much of the history. I've been going through the chemistry texts for the last 3 days - lots of information...


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

beermeupscotty said:


> The chemistry is basically not covered in the videos, and nor is much of the history. I've been going through the chemistry texts for the last 3 days - lots of information...


Damn, i dont have time to be reading endless info, this first coupla weeks anyway. might have to just watch the vids and have a stab at the quiz and try and make up with better results later on.


----------



## Crofty (24/1/14)

I've been reading the info provided and watching the vids....

Might have to go through the vids on the basic chemistry course they had up previously to get my head round the chem stuff though.

Never learnt chemistry.


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/1/14)

shaunous said:


> Damn, i dont have time to be reading endless info, this first coupla weeks anyway. might have to just watch the vids and have a stab at the quiz and try and make up with better results later on.


I'm probably going a bit overboard with my note-taking but yes there's a lot there. Remember that the quiz is probably closely related to the 'Learning Outcomes', so take a peek at those and tailor your late study to meet as many of those as you can.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (24/1/14)

I read the chemistry texts most of them were only a 20minute read pretty heavy but reinforced by the videos. ( the texts are more pure chemistry were as the videos seem to always be linked back to beer).

All in all though I really enjoy it and the quality of the teaching is about 100 times better than when I went to uni.

As for the test I read in his forums they dont kick you out if you dont do them or fail them all. For us "non credit" students they are really just to tell us how much we have understood.

EDIT: I just remembered I did learn something. Maltose is two glucoses joined together AND dextrose is the same thing as glucose (different name) where as table sugar or sucrose is a glucose and a fructose. Long story short I now know why you should bulk prime with dextrose! Man I will be a damn beer chemist before you know it.

Something else I learnt from one of the videos at sam adams was that they add a different yeast after five days! I have never heard of that before!


----------



## GalBrew (24/1/14)

I've got to wonder though, how being familiar with the structure of a prostaglandin is relevant to brewing (got it right though).


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (24/1/14)

prostawho? Does he own a brewery?


----------



## koots (24/1/14)

well **** me I'm a terrible student I had no idea there were texts! I thought some of the stuff definitely wasn't in the videos haha



manticle said:


> Chemistry so far is in the texts rather than videos. Unfortunately the quiz makes it difficult due to formatting errors. The first page asks about a carbohydrate for example and in the diagram shown it is virtually impossible to distinguish the carbon from the rest of the visual mess.
> 
> Some of the other questions make little sense but the information in the documents is free and that to me is what is most important. Read that, don't worry so much about passing - worry about understanding the information and how it pertains to brewing.


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/1/14)

GalBrew said:


> I've got to wonder though, how being familiar with the structure of a prostaglandin is relevant to brewing (got it right though).


Agreed. I actually posted a comment about this at the beginning of the lipids section, to which the Prof (Mark) kind of responded.

The quiz due date seems to have been extended. It says due January 26 for me. Although I'm not sure if that's US time or here.


----------



## GalBrew (24/1/14)

It seems to me that they have cut and pasted bits of standard chem/biochem texts rather than write material specifically aimed at the biochem of brewing. There was a lot of stuff in the material that I frankly think is irrelevant.


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/1/14)

From Mark:


> ...writing an [sic] complete textbook from scratch was not within in the scope of creating this course, we did make attempts to secure access to texts that would had the chemistry needed as well as the brewing science perspective. Regrettably, the publishers of the texts were not willing to provide access within the social and note taking functions of the Janux platform. So like the man that brews in an aluminum pot, we used the best available resources we could find or piece together.


Yes I definitely got the feeling a fair bit of it was not necessary, and the material could do with a cull.


----------



## GalBrew (24/1/14)

beermeupscotty said:


> From Mark:
> 
> 
> Yes I definitely got the feeling a fair bit of it was not necessary, and the material could do with a cull.


That's totally understandable, but then surely the irrelevant parts should not be assessed? Free up another question for a brewing related matter.


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/1/14)

GalBrew said:


> That's totally understandable, but then surely the irrelevant parts should not be assessed? Free up another question for a brewing related matter.


Yep. I agree.


----------



## beermeupscotty (24/1/14)

beermeupscotty said:


> The chemistry is basically not covered in the videos, and nor is much of the history. I've been going through the chemistry texts for the last 3 days - lots of information...


Oops, correction: The videos do explain the chemistry - I just forgot they were there! :-/ Watched all the brewing ones first, before starting the chemistry stuff, and thought I'd seen them all.


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

Well just watched the video's once each and done the main quiz after 1 practice quiz. 

scored a 58% 11.7/20

So im happy with not having to read anything 

Some of them words are bamboozeling though. Dont ask me tomorrow what half them mean.


----------



## beermeupscotty (25/1/14)

16.7 here but I'm pretty dubious on the two questions I got incorrect. One has been discussed here as odd and the other I checked on wiki and my answer was correct. Ah well, learned a fair bit but I might take it a bit easier with text-study for next unit.


----------



## BeerNess (25/1/14)

beermeupscotty said:


> 16.7 here but I'm pretty dubious on the two questions I got incorrect. One has been discussed here as odd and the other I checked on wiki and my answer was correct. Ah well, learned a fair bit but I might take it a bit easier with text-study for next unit.


Yeah hopefully Dr Morvant's near miss review will correct that... I'm sure 2 of mine were correct that weren't accepted... got 15/20 ... would be nice to get at least 1 more point to buffer the 70% pass grade...


----------



## r055c0 (25/1/14)

I'm a bit frustrated that the test window keeps getting extended, if I had known there would be all this extra time I wouldn't have done it at 1am on thursday night (pretty much the only time I had free to do it during the test window), I feel like I would have scored better if I had been fully awake.

EDIT: Not to say that I don't think it should have been extended, if there were issues with access or whatever of course it should be made available for longer so everyone can do it, but I'm sure these kind of problems aren't specific to this one test. maybe if you're going to have an online test available you should take the likelihood of IT problems into account and just have a bigger test window from the start.

Or I could be more organized...


----------



## BeerNess (25/1/14)

ro55c0 said:


> I'm a bit frustrated that the test window keeps getting extended, if I had known there would be all this extra time I wouldn't have done it at 1am on thursday night (pretty much the only time I had free to do it during the test window), I feel like I would have scored better if I had been fully awake.
> 
> EDIT: Not to say that I don't think it should have been extended, if there were issues with access or whatever of course it should be made available for longer so everyone can do it, but I'm sure these kind of problems aren't specific to this one test. maybe if you're going to have an online test available you should take the likelihood of IT problems into account and just have a bigger test window from the start.
> 
> Or I could be more organized...


hasn't yours been reset? i did it during the problems, unaware of the issues, but when they brought it back up my 1st attempt had been wiped.


----------



## r055c0 (25/1/14)

Hmm, will have to jump on and try again


----------



## technobabble66 (25/1/14)

Bah,
15/20
(i've a Biochem degree, though not used since studying; so i'm a bit miffed i didn't get closer to 100%)

One or two of the questions could be asked in better/clearer ways, imho. Or the answers actually provided somewhere in the texts/vids...

The chemistry escalated pretty rapidly in the lipid section!

Generally very happy with it though (esp for a free course!!). I'm curious as to where its heading - some of the chemistry was fairly weighty, and i'd wonder about the relevance of certain (tiny) parts (esp in the Lipids section). Chemists definitely do love their minute details in reactions!! (i s'pose it IS a course in beer Chemistry, after all). And other sections were a breeze.
Eagerly awaiting the next units.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/1/14)

Unit 2 is up


----------



## DeGarre (25/1/14)

It's a pain trying to navigate from one video to the next because the scroll bar is not there and the video is below the screen section somewhere. The moron idiot who designed this should be fired. Why not just have a list of videos on the side somewhere where it can be seen and then when selected and clicked the video will pop up? Now I can't see what videos there are because they disappear below the screen section bottom and can't be navigated to.


----------



## OzPaleAle (4/2/14)

A lot of Unit 2 is going over my head, getting the gist of some of the concepts but its pretty bio chem heavy stuff, hopefully its not so relevant to home brewing.....


----------



## sp0rk (4/2/14)

hmmm, haven't even touched unit 2 yet
Guess I better get a move on


----------



## beermeupscotty (4/2/14)

Started unit 2 yesterday but haven't got too far (i.e. not at the chemistry) yet.


----------



## r055c0 (6/2/14)

did my unit 2 practise test yesterday. 25%

Not looking forward to parent/teacher interviews...


----------



## sp0rk (6/2/14)

Yeah, been flat out and I don't think I'll get any more of this course done 
Might just buy a couple of brewing science books and just slowly work my way through them


----------



## dibby33 (6/2/14)

I gave up at the first hurdle! Now doing an introduction to Chemistry course  
Hopefully it will be run again next year.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (6/2/14)

Well I finished chapter 2 got 15/20 on the test (some of these were hard!)
Looking forward to the next chapter as this one felt a little bit like they had to this so as to not encourage drinking. They also could have taught what to do while we are drinking to help negate the effects. This is covered really well here http://www.bulletproofexec.com/alcohol-without-the-hangover-bulletproof-partying-business-networking/

Anyway looking forward to next week!

JJJ


----------



## bluedoors (6/2/14)

Also just finished the Unit 2 exam. Got one question wrong (the last one) so gives me a score of 18.3

I'm very happy with the result given the hard core chem concepts. The removal of the one word answers was also good as there was less ambiguity in answering questions.

Looking forward to the next unit as hopefully it will be more 'beery'


----------



## doon (6/2/14)

Got 4 wrong in that one. Bugger me was a bit full on my brain switched off watching videos


----------



## srm (7/2/14)

I too signed up for this course when I first saw RelaxedBrewer's November post (thanks mate - I owe you one).

Subsequently I have been watching posts with interest but have had nothing to add - that is until now !

20 out of 20 for the Unit 2 Quiz  

Not bad for a retiree who had originally looked at Community College and U3A courses.


----------



## beermeupscotty (7/2/14)

Nice. I'm almost done with study and will take quiz soon. Pretty full-on.

I found the general information of this unit pretty interesting (but the chemistry was a bit much/unimportant to me at times). Finding myself taking more notice of the effects of alcohol when I drink and actually taking it a bit easier unless it's a special occasion.

Looking forward to more brewing stuff in Unit 3.

Edit: 20 as well. Not too bad in the end - found the practice quiz harder than actual one.


----------



## BeerNess (7/2/14)

I just got the last one wrong through carelessly not reading the options completely...


----------



## Grainer (7/2/14)

never got around to it


----------



## GABBA110360 (7/2/14)

*I've canned it.*
*I have better things to do with my non work hours.*
*beer golf fishing in any order*
*golf tomorrow with beers*


----------



## DeGarre (8/2/14)

I'm just to about chuck this in, now all the lessons no matter what unit have disappeared, it's just blank. No scroll bars to navigate. Life is too short for bloody wankers in Oklahoma not being able to design a workable web page.


----------



## Fat Bastard (9/2/14)

Yep, about to chuck it too. Can't get onto the website to take the quiz as I keep getting a message saying that there has been an unknown arror and to try again later. For the last 3 days.

The first quiz shit itself halfway through and when I re took it, it claimed I'd left answers blank and marked accordingly...

I've sent a cranky e-mail to them, but not really expecting a response or usefull assistance if past experience with university IT helpdesks is anything to go by


----------



## technobabble66 (9/2/14)

18.5 / 20 noice!

Hope to see more on brewing: Might offer a bit more incentive to wade through tedious stoichiometry & calculations


----------



## shaunous (10/2/14)

Well i've been deep sea fishing for the past 3 days and forgot about the quiz.

Oh well...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/2/14)

Don't stress if you missed it, you can still take it late it just caps your max score at 15/20. I missed it to, but plan to catch up this week by doing module 2 and starting to read module 3 :beer:


----------



## glenos (11/2/14)

I have finally got around to start looking at this course, a couple of weeks late, oh well.


i'm just finishing watching the vids for the first week, I can see how someone without a chemistry background would struggle, there are some concepts in there that he has assumed you would understand the backgroup, mostly functional group naming and structural naming.

Lets see how I go on the quizzes.

wow, that was hard! 13.3 after watching the videos only, not bad, but to pass the course I will need some higher scores.

Week 2 complete, I didn't watch the vids, just did some wiki reading, 18.3/20, which will be scored down to 15 because I am 20 hours late.


----------



## beermeupscotty (11/2/14)

Beer Styles! Woot. Been wanting to learn these proper for a while.


----------



## DeGarre (12/2/14)

From unit 4 onward it should get better, down to business of brewing I hope.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Fuk their shit site, shits me. Won't scroll at all, and what I could see said that I hadn't even taken the very first exam yet.


----------



## beermeupscotty (13/2/14)

The Amerkin pronunciation of things shits me sometimes, lol.. It often simply doesn't match the spelling of the words. There's a few in there but for example, "*carm*elization" - why do they drop the other 'a'??

Petty, I know but damn those yanks and their nonsensical pronunciation.

Edit: Caryophyllene = "Crylophene", Farnesene = "Ferrisene"


----------



## beermeupscotty (13/2/14)

Just did the test.. 18. Random chemistry Q got me.


----------



## DeGarre (20/2/14)

DeGarre said:


> From unit 4 onward it should get better, down to business of brewing I hope.


Spoke too soon. This course is so boring and is unlikely to improve my beers brewed with BM. I didn't know beer and brewing was so utterly boring before I started watching the course videos.


----------



## toncils (23/2/14)

DeGarre said:


> Spoke too soon. This course is so boring and is unlikely to improve my beers brewed with BM. I didn't know beer and brewing was so utterly boring before I started watching the course videos.


 Buh suck it in. Pushups are boring, but foortballers get something out of it even if it doesn't directly relate to the game.
Something good will come, even if in the most unexpected of ways.


----------



## shaunous (23/2/14)

toncils said:


> Buh suck it in. Pushups are boring, but foortballers get something out of it even if it doesn't directly relate to the game.
> Something good will come, even if in the most unexpected of ways.


U should run boot camps


----------



## toncils (23/2/14)

Didn't mean to sound narky, sorry.
I'm barely passing, but it's given me some good insight into hop utilisation, among other things.


----------



## glenos (3/3/14)

Is there anyone left still doing this? I am hanging in there and finding it quite interesting, the theory covers a lot of the mystical secrets of brewing explaining the reasons why rather than this is how I do it and it works.


----------



## beermeupscotty (3/3/14)

I'm still doing it, and enjoying it. Haven't gotten around to Unit 4 quiz (or proper study) yet though.


----------



## bluedoors (4/3/14)

I'm still doing it and enjoying the majority of the content. There are times it gets a little to chemically dry but on the whole i'm learning things, and on the plus side can apply them to my brewing which is great.


----------



## beermeupscotty (18/3/14)

How the hell does he get 'amulose' from "amylase"?


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)

Through a special amulet.
I had no time to do the course from the beginning but I'm hoping to save the texts for later reference. Can still learn from it.


----------



## beermeupscotty (18/3/14)

Do you mean amylet? Lol.

Yeah, I'd been taking my own condensed notes but am getting a bit slack/running out of time, so I was planning to do the same thing. Got a program to extract the videos too.


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)

Who's Amy and what did she allow?


----------



## shaunous (15/4/14)

Who's figured out how to save all the study info and vid's on their PC???

Im way to busy to be doing this in their timeframe.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/4/14)

I've only managed to save/download/copy the text from about half the resources. Some it appears to be locked without using OCR software or something fancy?


----------



## glenos (8/5/14)

Final exam submitted. I didn't revise, I've been averaging 16/20 each week by skimming through the material so I figured I would do OK.


----------



## Fat Bastard (8/5/14)

I have given up on this. Got tired of the exams marking me on different answers to the ones I submitted. Good luck to anyone who could make the interface work properly.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/5/14)

I bailed once I realised there were no frat parties


----------



## srm (10/5/14)

Well done glenos.

I started off loosing 7 points in the first quiz but only lost 5 more in the rest.


----------



## beermeupscotty (12/5/14)

Finished up the assessments for this course tonight after completing the final exam plus a couple I'd missed. Yay 

I started strong and was pretty dedicated at the beginning but my study became less thorough about half-way through, as my spare time became tight. Glad I enrolled though, as I learned a fair bit. I'd like to revisit the sections which I glossed over and review them more thoroughly at some point.

I'm not sure if I'll make better beer after having done this course but my background knowledge of the process is definitely much better. More importantly, my appreciation for the complexity of the brewing process is greater now, and I think my enhanced enthusiasm and curiosity for the process will result in improvements in my practice over time.


----------



## Mattrox (11/6/14)

How many people completed this?

Do you get a fancy certificate or anything? The reason is I can use this as professional development for work as well as learn something useful. 

Hope they run this again next year.


----------



## beermeupscotty (11/6/14)

There's discussion on the forums about a certificate or something like that, with promises from the Prof. but nothing has emerged yet.


----------



## Mattrox (11/6/14)

beermeupscotty said:


> There's discussion on the forums about a certificate or something like that, with promises from the Prof. but nothing has emerged yet.


Ok cool. 

Very hard to prove PD hours without a certificte. 

No doubt I'll enroll. Maybe I'll keep a journal.


----------



## glenos (11/6/14)

There are also courses available from MIT and edX. Although none that I have seen are ber related.
http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm
https://www.edx.org/


----------



## srm (13/6/14)

The last email from the Prof advised:

1. of the issue of a "badge" for successful completion of the course. 

(see Mozilla Open Badge Backpack (http://openbadges.org) if you are interested.), and

2. of a tentative proposal to offer the 8-week Chemistry of Beer course again in August.


----------



## glenos (13/6/14)

Got my badge today.


----------



## beermeupscotty (13/6/14)

Cool. But also kinda lame. Not sure what I can do with that badge. Not much, I presume. I'd prefer a certificate of some kind.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/7/14)

Reminds me of this:

http://cdn3-i.hitc-s.com/55/david_thornes_spider_8581.jpg


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

I didn't know anything about this, when I saw the thread initially I must have thought "Vince Costanzo" and didn't read it. However I've downloaded that 2000 page chemistry book that I'll plough through, so I'll be ready if they run the course again.


----------



## leahy268 (7/7/14)

Looks like they are running it again.
Also the general chemistry course as well.
I have signed up to do the general chemistry course so that I might be able to get my head around the beer chemistry this time.
Got all the questions with the beer stuff correct but pretty much none of the chemistry ones so I failed it.
Mostly due to the fact that my knowledge of chemistry was from Year 10 so I found it a long way out of my depth.
Hopefully I can get up to speed on the general chemistry and then I might have some chance.


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

I used to love chemistry at school in the 1960s but I expect not much has changed unless they have rewritten the periodic table or something. I got an A level in Chemistry (and Physics and Biology).

UK high school runs into Sixth Form College which is sort of a merger between Aussie Year 12 and University first year, will be fascinating to see if I can still remember my old favourites like the Aliphatic / Aromatic hydrocarbon series etc. However this time I won't be making nitroglycerine and throw rocks at it in the playground (got a few of the lads suspended)


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/7/14)

Great course. I think you can pay and have it accredited so you receive a certificate. Personally I'd just print the email out if you want to prove completion. With anything free there is generally a catch. The only thing I didn't like was the time limits for the test. Having limited time to spend on thr course, I liked to read the info and do the test all at once. But even though the lessons were up for a week or so the time to complete the tests was much shorter. But then even though I was late with tests I still passed. Worth giving it a go as you can't really loose and I found some of the info really interesting especially when you already knew some of the info but the course gave you a more indepth look and put things into better perspective.


----------



## RoneMac (7/7/14)

Just signed up. I'm kind of excited about this.


----------



## tiprya (18/7/14)

I'm keen to get stuck in this time. Have brushed up on my chemistry, so hopefully I can keep up.


----------



## Mattrox (19/7/14)

Signed up too.


----------



## gsouth82 (19/8/14)

I've signed up as well. I'll see how I go but my chemistry knowledge is very limited. 
Is there a AHB group this time around? If not we should create one.


----------



## gsouth82 (19/8/14)

gsouth said:


> I've signed up as well. I'll see how I go but my chemistry knowledge is very limited.
> Is there a AHB group this time around? If not we should create one.


I answered my own question by the look of it.
I followed the instructions in post 87 and joined the previous group. theres 139 people in the group now.


----------



## Mattrox (29/8/14)

I missed the start of the course. Everything got busy at once. Had to read and do the 1st assignment on one day so I wasn't late. Made a rookie mistake by thinking "mashing" rather than "malting" as the question asked and got 15/20. Just too rushed. 

The 2nd topic I had plenty of time to read up. Got 20/20.

Finding it very interesting. The introductory chem looked haphazard but now it seems to be tying together better.


----------



## srm (31/8/14)

beermeupscotty said:


> ... Not sure what I can do with that badge ...


See my signature for one option


----------



## beermeupscotty (31/8/14)

srm said:


> See my signature for one option


Yoink! Thanks


----------



## The Judge (22/10/14)

Anyone know if this course gives you a final grade?


----------



## beermeupscotty (22/10/14)

Yes, it does.


----------



## The Judge (22/10/14)

and when?


----------



## Bomber Watson (22/10/14)

So i assume im to late to start the second time around?


----------



## drtablet (25/10/14)

Just signed up
username = drtablet

Sounds good...... some catch up the course has already started.


----------



## welly2 (25/10/14)

I've signed up late as well and it seems to be fine. It's worth noting you get dumped in at the deep end of chemistry almost immediately. If you don't have any understanding of chemistry (I don't) then prepare to be flummoxed. I've just got hold of a book called The Chemistry of Beer which fills in the missing gaps and is a somewhat more steady entry into the world of brewing chemistry.


----------



## kaiserben (27/10/14)

I just signed up. 

It's currently 3 Units into an 8 Unit course. The course started Oct 13 and wraps up Nov 24. 

Hoping I'll make the time to catch up and then keep going. 

I also signed up for General Chemistry. I did a couple of semesters of chemistry at Uni about 20 years ago, as well as some chemistry related to geology, soils & groundwater. But I reckon I've forgotten so much that I'll be starting from scratch.


----------



## The Judge (28/10/14)

Got my badge today, and they removed all the course content... Is / was there a way to archive the course material? I took some pretty shoddy notes which are grossly insufficient to refer back to.


----------

